# dimensions needed



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I model in HO. I want to use an N scale in the background to make it appear farther away. How wide is N scale flex and how wide is N scale EZ-track. Iw long are the sections that it comes in. I would be making an 8 foot run on an auto reversing track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The N ties are 5/8th or 17mm, depending on how well my sight is.The flex is 3 feet long. I don't have any snap track, sorry.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

N is 1:160 and HO is 1:87, so you should be pretty close if you measure your HO track and divide by 1.84 (160/87)


----------

